# Suche die stärkste Bremse für BMX.



## Grinsekater (23. Dezember 2005)

Da ich primar von den großen Fahrrädern mit Scheibenbremsen komme tu ich mir extrem schwer mit der Umstellung auf die doch im Vergleich recht laschen Bremsen am BMX.
Im Laufe der Zeit werde ich mich sicher noch daran gewöhnen aber für den Anfang hätte ich doch gerne etwas mit mehr Biss.

Welche Bremse (+Bremsschuhe) wäre da zu empfehlen?


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. Dezember 2005)

du wohnst ja in der nähe von Darmstadt soweit ich weiß, am besten du gehst mal dort zum 20" und fragst da mal dannach. Also so wie ich den verkäufer kenne, der jetzt schon selber seit fast dem beginn von BMX selber fährt, wird er dir jetzt nix andrehen wovon nur er provitiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (23. Dezember 2005)

also bremse ist fast egal o.k ne flybikes geht besser als ne billige da compe is klar, aber kauf dir mal ein nokon und ein paar gute beläge zbsp. die lachsroten kool stop, und dann ordentlich anbauen fertig, ich habe damals xtr beläge auf meine bmx bremse gemacht war sehr geil das teil, ride on


----------



## Bunes007 (23. Dezember 2005)

ich hab ne AD990 + die breiten lachsroten KoolStops...
--> Bremswirkung Top!!!!


----------



## j.e.t. (23. Dezember 2005)

immerschön reinigen die beläge und die felge?


----------



## Mr.T (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich selbst fahre kein BMX, aber Cromfelgen sollen ja besser sein (bei trockenheit!). Ansonsten schwären zwei Kumpels von mir auf Haarspray bzw. zuckerwasser auf der Felge.
Ich halte eigentlich nix von so Mittelchen (können die nicht einfach ne Bremse haben die zieht?) Aber vielleicht hilfts dir ja weiter!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (23. Dezember 2005)

Stärker ist sichelrich ne HS-33 aber halt verpönt weil geht kaputt, läuft aus etc


----------



## Da-MoShAz (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich fahre ne Flybikes bremse+demolition linear slic+rote kool stops+hazard lite chrom und ich sage nur besser gehts nicht


----------



## rex_sl (23. Dezember 2005)

zauberwort chrom felge und rote oder gelbe cool stop klötze


----------



## Sele666 (23. Dezember 2005)

jo chromfelge und rote coolstop phat pads mit ner evolver oder so mit linear slic oder nokon mit nem dirt harry oder sowas... sollte gut gehen...

ich fahre mitlerweile schwarze felge mit schwarzen koolstop und evolver, linear slic und goldfinger funzt für mich ausreichend....


----------



## RISE (23. Dezember 2005)

Hat das Bike die Kombi: bremse oben, Rotor und schwarze Felge?

Dann evtl. erstmal Rotor abfummeln und ein einfaches Kabel verwenden, denn der Rotor klaut auch etwas Bremskraft. Ansonsten kann man durch geduldiges Einstellen schon einiges erreichen.Vielleicht auch erstmal warten, bis die felge ein bisschen angerauht ist.
Hatte bis jetzt noch nie ein BMX unterm Hintern, dass schlecht gebremst hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (23. Dezember 2005)

ich faht sun big city,hombre,ody mono,ody linear,koolstop path lachs
und ich finde das des nicht besser geht!


----------



## Flatpro (24. Dezember 2005)

is egal, ob ihr die phat  oads kauft ióder nicht.. habt ihr alle in physik nich aufgepasst?


----------



## Raddon (24. Dezember 2005)

Klick mich


----------



## jimbim (24. Dezember 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> is egal, ob ihr die phat  oads kauft ióder nicht.. habt ihr alle in physik nich aufgepasst?


schon klar, aber die brake pads sollen nich mehr bremsen, wenn sie nass sind!
deswegen lachsrote path


----------



## GizzZ (24. Dezember 2005)

Ich fahr evolver+hazard lite+Koolstop+linearslic+Snafu C-Lever und find das eigentlich ne extrem gute Bremse. Das einzige was mich ziemlich stört is das Gewicht der Evolver. Ich hab sie zwar nicht gewogen aber so vom anfassen würd ich um die 800g schätzen.


----------



## NRH (24. Dezember 2005)

800g bestimmt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (24. Dezember 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> schon klar, aber die brake pads sollen nich mehr bremsen, wenn sie nass sind!
> deswegen lachsrote path


sepp, es is weihnachten, hab kein lust auf geflame etc,
ich hab damit nur darauf hingewiesen, dass es quatsch is die großen zu kaufen!
mehr nich!


----------



## Sele666 (24. Dezember 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr evolver+hazard lite+Koolstop+linearslic+Snafu C-Lever und find das eigentlich ne extrem gute Bremse. Das einzige was mich ziemlich stört is das Gewicht der Evolver. Ich hab sie zwar nicht gewogen aber so vom anfassen würd ich um die 800g schätzen.




ahhhja labertasche...
die wiegt ohne beläge aber mit schrauben und federn und querzug 190 gr.... also laber ma nich


----------



## billi (25. Dezember 2005)

wenn man ne HS-33 mit stahlflexleitungen fährt läuft da auch nix mehr aus und wenn doch dann ist es halt pech , ich hab auch schon gerissene bremszüge gesehen


----------



## Estoniaclan (25. Dezember 2005)

dann wechsel mal ne stahlflex leitung aus und dann nen seilzug!! 
wer ne hs33 am bmx brauch macht was falsch


----------



## evil_rider (26. Dezember 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ahhhja labertasche...
> die wiegt ohne beläge aber mit schrauben und federn und querzug 190 gr.... also laber ma nich



297g wiegt die bremse.... nur um das mal klar zu stellen...


----------



## billi (26. Dezember 2005)

man muss erst mal ne stahlflexleitung zerreissen   
und wenn schon , schwer ist das nicht


----------



## evil_rider (27. Dezember 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> man muss erst mal ne stahlflexleitung zerreissen
> und wenn schon , schwer ist das nicht




100g mehr als meine (getunte) revenge.... und knapp 150g mehr als ne fly...  

und stimmt, die stahlflex reißt nicht so schnell... aber dafür reißt dann, das gesammte gewinde aus dem hebel oder der bremse...


----------



## Sele666 (27. Dezember 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> 297g wiegt die bremse.... nur um das mal klar zu stellen...




ich habse extra auf der waage gehabt....
und die wiegt selbst mit nen bissl messtoleranz nich über 200 gr....
wie gesagt bremsarme mit schrauben/federn und querzug mit verschraubung... ohne beläge, mit beläge könntes gewicht hinkommen...


----------



## j.e.t. (27. Dezember 2005)

@Jens: frag mal die Hügelfee 

die Bremse geht richtig geil für n BMX


----------



## evil_rider (27. Dezember 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habse extra auf der waage gehabt....
> und die wiegt selbst mit nen bissl messtoleranz nich über 200 gr....
> wie gesagt bremsarme mit schrauben/federn und querzug mit verschraubung... ohne beläge, mit beläge könntes gewicht hinkommen...




ne bremse ohne beläge wiegen... super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (27. Dezember 2005)

das hab ich aber beigeschrieben...


----------



## RISE (27. Dezember 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> das hab ich aber beigeschrieben...



Trotzdem ist sie mit über 200g ja schon so schwer, dass sie das Bike für einige hier unfahrbar macht...


----------



## Sele666 (27. Dezember 2005)

dann sollense brake, frame, fork und tirelessfahren iss am leichtesten...


----------



## GizzZ (29. Dezember 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> 297g wiegt die bremse.... nur um das mal klar zu stellen...


Verdammt?!  
Da is mein Gefühl ja mal voll kaputt :/


----------



## tumor-pdm (29. Dezember 2005)

Dia Compe AD 990 + Kool Stop + Kraft in den Unterarmen reicht bei mir jedenfalls, zur Not gibts ja anoch Bitumen für die Felgen !. Und die Zeite wo Gewicht im BMX Freestyle Bereich nicht wichtig waren sind wohl endgültig vorbei !:/


----------



## trialer1 (15. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute ich fahre ne Demolition Felge in Smoked Chrome, die roten "MTB" Kool Stops (also die langen), ne DiaTech Hombre, Primo Brake Lever Bremshebel, Gemini Kabel und n London Mod. Abgesehen davon das ich den Rotor mal richtig einstellen muss isses perfekt.


----------



## Billy the Kitt (27. Januar 2006)

Also da ich fahr ne Chrom Felge und Lachs-Rote Beläge von Kool-Stop. Das geht eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## evil_rider (28. Januar 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre ne Flybikes bremse+demolition linear slic+rote kool stops+hazard lite chrom und ich sage nur besser gehts nicht




doch, nokon + XT hebel + revenge + gelbe coolstops(wenn man sie noch wo bekommt)....


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. Januar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> doch, nokon + XT hebel + revenge + gelbe coolstops(wenn man sie noch wo bekommt)....



Was fürn Vorteil haben gelbe Coolstops gegenüber den Salmon?

Wie schwer ist ne Revenge im Vergleich zu ner Flybikes oder Evolver?

Ich könnte die zwar bekommen aber bevor ich so viel Geld für die wie für ne Disc ausgebe würd ich lieber wissen was für vorteile die jatzt genau hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (28. Januar 2006)

Fly + Nokon + Ody Monolever small + supra2 schwarz

hatte davor die revenge im gleichen setup und finde, dass die fly schon besser bremst..


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. Januar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> Fly + Nokon + Ody Monolever small + supra2 schwarz
> 
> hatte davor die revenge im gleichen setup und finde, dass die fly schon besser bremst..



Woher bekommst du die Fly? Gibts da nen Importeur für D


----------



## DirtJumper III (28. Januar 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Woher bekommst du die Fly? Gibts da nen Importeur für D



Sport Import ist der importeur


----------



## fashizzel (28. Januar 2006)

990+ supra 2 rot+ Nokon+ Monolever small

ich kann immer mit einem finger ohne viel kraft blockieren

beläge immer schön mit schmirgelpapier sauber halten


----------



## AerO (28. Januar 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Woher bekommst du die Fly? Gibts da nen Importeur für D



sport import


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. Januar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> sport import



THX 

Was kann die mehr als ne Odyssey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (28. Januar 2006)

sexy sein


----------



## AerO (28. Januar 2006)

flacher bauen und schöner aussehen. besonders empfehlenswert wenn sockel unten und kleine übersetzung.


----------



## evil_rider (28. Januar 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Was fürn Vorteil haben gelbe Coolstops gegenüber den Salmon?
> 
> Wie schwer ist ne Revenge im Vergleich zu ner Flybikes oder Evolver?
> 
> Ich könnte die zwar bekommen aber bevor ich so viel Geld für die wie für ne Disc ausgebe würd ich lieber wissen was für vorteile die jatzt genau hat



liegt genau in der mitte von evolver und fly... zumindest ohne tuning, meine wiegt nur noch knapp über fly gewicht... ohne alu oder titan tuning, das kommt noch, dann ist die fly nen bleiklotz dagegen!


----------



## Da-MoShAz (28. Januar 2006)

Haha, trotzdem find ich sie hässlich  
Naja ich mach denn mal ein Bremstest wenn ich nächtes mal in der Halle bin!


----------

